# 1918 Columbia Military Model For Sale in Belgium



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 8, 2021)

This is being offered for sale by a Belgium motorcycle dealer:









						columbia-military-model-1918
					

Originele Amerikaanse fiets WOI.




					www.hd-classic.be


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2021)

So is $6600 realistic for one of these?


----------



## Mercian (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi @New Mexico Brant 

Well Spotted. I've translated the sales blurb below. Since the advert will eventually vanish, it's worth recording here:

WWI original American bike.
In addition to motorcycles, the US military also bought many bicycles for the first world war in Europe. One of the suppliers was Columbia. This made a sturdy (double top tube) bicycle that was mainly used by dispatchers and by the staff. Due to the great success, these bicycles were also sold to the people in America after the war and they used the army images to prove reliability. This bike also has the original saddle with USA army stamp in the leather. Tires are new.

Feel free to contact us for larger photos or for more information.

Photo Credit: HD Classic.















































Sorry, the badge pictures copied over on their sides.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Dec 8, 2021)

Tis seems to be another example of the USA marked saddle. I'd love to know the serial number.








Image: Wing your heel

Bike Serial USA2**5. More photos here: https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/1918-ww1-columbia-military-model/

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Dec 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> So is $6600 realistic for one of these?




Items are always worth what someone will pay for them. I'm sure we can all see this is not a perfect example, but it's pretty good, and could be improved upon quite easily. (lamp, tires, paint...).

Personally, if I had the space to put it, I'd happily swap three of these bicycles this Liberty Truck currently for sale in Europe for $18000 (-:


----------

